# ¿Que le puedo agrgar a mi robot segudor de linea y seguidor de luz?



## NTM (Ago 19, 2009)

miren yo voy a  hacer un robot de seguidor de linea y seguidor de luz

y no se que agregarle mas, algun accesorio o algo movible sonido no se algo basico o un poco mas tecnologico 

porque quiero superar de modalidad de algunos de mis amigos...


----------



## sony (Ago 19, 2009)

agregale un strobo de leds


----------



## alexus (Ago 19, 2009)

+ cosas = + consumo!


----------



## soerok (Ago 19, 2009)

Si, le podrias agregar un par de luces intermitentes con leds y con un 555, no consumen mucho.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 19, 2009)

Agregale un juego de luces con led´s tipo "auto fantastico"

Para más información, usa el buscador del foro.

Saludos!


----------



## FBustos (Ago 19, 2009)

Una cámara  y visión nocturna!


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 19, 2009)

Al final, el robot de nuestro compañero va a quedar así:







Coincidencia?...


----------



## Daethl (Ago 19, 2009)

Pero, que quieres exactamente? adornos?, funciones? de adornos si un par de leds de chorro o algo asi hace que se vea diferente, pero en cuanto a funciones si tienes que mirar que es lo que quieres, p.e. 
-> Que quieres que sea antichoques, entonces serian un par de sensores para eso por todos lados , lo mas basico serian unas pestañas o algo asi, o depronto ya podrias mirar lo de sensores de ultrasonido, 

Asi por encima es lo que se me ocurre.

PD: Una chicharra (zumbador creo que le dicen en algunos paises) cada vez que este muy cerca de la luz tambien seria diferente.


----------



## agustinzzz (Ago 19, 2009)




----------



## NTM (Ago 19, 2009)

gracias!
eehm
podria agregar algo tecnologico 
creo que el secuenciador de luz es como adorno.

em una camarita no esta mal pero el dinero es escaso

________________________________________________________

pero me gusto lo que puso daethl se veria bueno pero algun diagrama para los sensores..

y la chicharra estaria dando bote---sorry..

____________________________________-

pero una consulta el seguidor de luz podria acerle un camino y que en cierta parte del camino ahiga unos cincos led para que se atraigan?


----------



## Dario (Ago 19, 2009)

yo, compraria un microservo y le haria algo como esto:  http://www.x-robotics.com/Videos/pinza2.avi


----------



## NTM (Ago 20, 2009)

se le puede poner algun sonido nose en particular

dario pero el micro servo se maneja automatico o por el pc?


----------



## Dario (Ago 20, 2009)

en la prueba que esta haciendo, al parecer es por pc pero se puede programar un pic para que haga el trabajo.
te cuento que ese video lo baje  de http://www.x-robotics.com


----------



## NTM (Ago 20, 2009)

ya lo tengo ahora solo respondeme el otro post
lo edite denante..

em y el micro servo se puede Hacer?

es muy caro comprarlo?


----------



## Dario (Ago 20, 2009)

un microservo cuesta unos 10 dolares, no es caro


----------



## sony (Ago 20, 2009)

ntm tambien le puedes poner una sirena que suene a detrminado tiempo  junto con umos leds intermitentes


----------



## wilderfernando (Sep 2, 2009)

hablando de seguidores de lineas alguien me puede ayudar...

deseo un diagrama de un seguidor de linea negra en un fondo blanco


----------



## ejprieto (Oct 16, 2009)

*evasor de obstaculos*
el cual el robot cambia de dirección gracias a los moto-reductores y a los sensores de contacto o JUMPERS


----------



## levr900321 (Jun 13, 2010)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Disculpa, lo que pasa q tengo q hacer un seguidor de luz, sin embargo, el diagrama que tengo no me resulta, algo me falla, como conectaste tu motor PaP a tus sensores o fotoresistencias?? me gustaría ver tu diagrama, podrias ayudarme???

X fa


----------



## kiws (Jun 13, 2010)

estaria chilo agregarle unas direccionales en la parte trasera y unas luces de autofantastico enfrente


----------



## Renoxxx (Jun 26, 2010)

Yo tengo uda idea si buscas algo que sea tecnologico, ponle un sensor de luz, cuando sea de noche que encienda lices para poder saber el camino en el que va "por si algun dia le pones camara" y pues de dia automaticamente sin mover nada se apagan solitas.... no consume mucho y a mi me parece algo tecnologico y a la vez decorativo.

saludos


----------



## mOqqO (Ago 10, 2010)

mi robot seguidor de lineas es multifuncional puede seguir una linea negra o linea blanca, tambien puede seguir la luz i se puede manejar a radiocontrol , i tambien le agrege una variante para qe cuando detectara qe habia poqa luz prendiera 
varios leds blancos qe iluminaran todo. 
Aca les dejo unas fotos ai se distingen las fotoresistencias del seguidor de luz i los cuatro diodos del seguidor de linea disculpen la estetica de mi robot XD esqe nunca fabrico placas (nunca me salen) i pues asi esta con todo el cablerio pero cumple sus funciones  ^-^  saludos


----------



## Scooter (Ago 10, 2010)

Mejor le pones una barredora, ¡¡que haga algo útil!!


----------



## NTM (Ago 10, 2010)

jeje nose. em  este tema es de tiempo .. pero me sirve.. gracias..


----------



## mOqqO (Ago 20, 2010)

Scooter dijo:


> Mejor le pones una barredora, ¡¡que haga algo útil!!




jaja si eso ubiera sido muy bueno (como no se me ocurrio) estare trabajando en uno qe barra i qe las basuras grandes las almacene en un contenedor buena idea lo de la barredora


----------



## Scooter (Ago 20, 2010)

Luego en casa pones un mantel con una línea en espiral y te quita las migas de la mesa.


----------

